# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Cka ndodh nese?

## Xhevat123

Cka ndodh nese kemi rrjetin ne 2 kompjuter me 1 IP ADDRES ?

----------


## bora2

duhet ta nderrosh sepse me pas shfaq probleme
 :boks:

----------

